# Deutschland und das Datenvolumen



## mobiledd (13. März 2019)

Deutschland ist beim Thema Datenvolumen die Nummer 1 in der EU

Mobiles Surfen im LTE-Netz sehr teuer in Deutschland? – All about Ashley


OK in oesterreich bekommt man fuer die Preise mindestens das Doppelte aber meine sim rennt auch in der EU sehr flott solange ich you Tuben kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. März 2019)

Sind schon wieder Ferien?

P.S.: Nach der Sperre mit dem neuen Account gleich wieder auf Sperrkurs?


----------



## blautemple (13. März 2019)

Da ist ja wieder Herr Mobilfunk...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2019)

Hier super günstig Viagra kaufen! Heute mit Sonderdeals! Bis 18 Uhr Versand am gleichen Tag!


----------



## mobiledd (13. März 2019)

Leute es ist alles gut


----------

